# Please post your favorite Fruity recipes here



## Mollie (16/7/21)

Hi all
As time goes by we get tired of the usual recipes
I am out of ideas on new but not too complicated Fruity recipes
Can you be so kind to share some of your recipes with us Please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/7/21)

The vaper said:


> Hi all
> As time goes by we get tired of the usual recipes
> I am out of ideas on new but not too complicated Fruity recipes
> Can you be so kind to share some of your recipes with us Please



I suggest you look here... 
simple...


----------



## Mollie (16/7/21)

Rude Rudi said:


> I suggest you look here...
> simple...


Tried most of them looking for something new lol


----------

